# Charleston SC help please



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey folks.  The wife and I are going to Charleston SC next friday and we are looking for some resturant help in the downtown area.  We plan on having dinner there and a great breakfast/lunch on Saturday.  Then it off to the Port to pick up our cruise to the Bahama's for our 25th aniversary.  Can anyone suggest a few places to eat?  Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 14, 2009)

I would axe a cop when I got down there. Don't axe a slab saver. Tried that looking for good enchiladas in San Antone one time. Gag..sputter..heave that was the worst I ever had. Next time I listened to a cop..and he directed us to the best place I ever ate. I forget the name of the place right now but it's Emeril's favorite place too when he's in San Antone.  I would try that and repoat back with the results. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 14, 2009)

if the wife has a sense of humor, suggest Cosmic Dog..  i loved it!!! 

I cant remember the nice restaurants we went to down there, in downtown..where are you sstaying in Charlston??  what part of town?

http://www.jackscosmicdogs.com/

I'll ask around for ya


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 14, 2009)

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/374259


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2009)

Alton loves Cosmic Dog...nuff said.

go to www.roadfood.com and search the forums
for Charleston.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was down there a few weeks ago, I ate at shem Creek Bar and Grill. The seafood platter was mighty good. A little pricy, but ti was a cool place. Also check out this
http://carolinabbqtalk.aforumfree.com/o ... p-t239.htm


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 15, 2009)

here's some comments from Roadfood
I realll-ly liked lunch at the See Wee on Hwy 17 north of Charleston (Awendaw I think) - nice big shrimp, freshly fried, she-crab soup on the side...yowza.


If you ever visit Charleston and don't dine at Hyman's, you'll be missing a tremendous seafood experience. It's probably the best I've ever had!

Me too. We wouldn't dare go to Charleston and pass up a meal at Hyman's. When we went there a couple of years ago, one of the Hymans, a very nice, personable man, came up to our table to chat. It seems that we were at the table usually frequented by Charleston mayor Riley. Our name is Riley, too. So we had a good conversation and an even better meal. Try the crispy flounder, you won't be sorry.
This made me goWOW!? 

82 queen street 
www.82queen.com 
The She Crab Soup and Shrimp n Grits are a must- 
Lunch is relatively less expensive than dinner

Our favorites were: 
~Jestine's (the Coca Cola Cake is TO DIE FOR!)Worth the wait...and there usually is one. 
~Melvin's BBQ 
~Bessinger's BBQ 
~Gullah Cuisine (in nearby Mount Pleasant) for awesome she-crab soup, gumbo and "Gullah rice" which is like a meal in itself; full of smoked sausage shrimp and chicken. 

We ate at Hyman's and enjoyed the food very much. We enjoyed an early dinner one night of crab cakes, hush puppies and steamed, spiced shrimp.
The one must eat place for me in the area is The Wreck. Here is the Roadfood review: 

http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=210 

Good luck finding the place, but it is well worth it!



One of my favorite Road Food restaurants of all time (and yes it is Roadfood for Charleston) is 82 Queen Street. Go for lunch as it's considerably cheaper. The Shrimp and Grits and the She Crab Soup are incredible. 


http://www.82queen.com/ 


I had the blackened grouper at 82 Queen and it was to die for. And the she-crab soup is awesome. Do go at lunchtime. Poogan's Porch (right down the street from 82 Queen) is also good. Do stop by Market Street Sweets for awesome pralines, bear claws, and glazed pecans, amoung other goodies. They give free samples! There are good benne wafers to be found in the market, if you want to try a traditional Charleston treat.


The Wreck in Mount Pleasant is one of my favorite restaurants in South Carolina. 

http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=210 

You can never go wrong with Jestine's, either. One of these days I need to check out Hominy Grill. 

I enjoy fish and chips and Guinness at Tommy Condon's.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks fellers.  I think we will give that "Wreck" a try.  I read a few things and everyone says its great.  Then for breakfast its Diana's in Charleston.  Not sure about lunch yet.


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 15, 2009)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks fellers.  I think we will give that "Wreck" a try.  I read a few things and everyone says its great.  Then for breakfast its Diana's in Charleston.  Not sure about lunch yet.



If you want to go BBQ, try these folks. I have never eaten there, dont really know anyone who has. I met them at a few comps, and they were very nice folks. Again, just a suggestion:
http://www.jbssmokeshack.com/default.asp


----------



## Finney (Mar 15, 2009)

The Wreck is a dump... but the food is great.

See Wee is over priced for the food.

Hyman's is a tourist trap but the food isn't bad at all.

82 Queen is alright.  Nice ambiance... good food.

Jestine's is good... but not great.

I wouldn't go to Bessinger's or Melvins (on your worst day, you do better BBQ)

Gullah Cuisine seves very good food but the abiance is lacking.

Tommy Condon's used to be great before they got all touristy... but I guess you can't go wrong with fish & chips.

Cosmic Dog is great if you want hot dogs... but they aren't just plain old hot dogs.

Jim and Nick's isn't bad at all.

Noisy Oyster is pretty okay.

Shen Creek Bar and Grill is okay... but if you're that close... go to the Wreck.

Hominy Grill is probably the best place that has been listed so far.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 18, 2009)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Wreck is a dump... but the food is great.
> 
> See Wee is over priced for the food.
> 
> ...



Thanks Finney.  I was hopeing  you would chime in.  I knew you were from around that area.


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 18, 2009)

What about Poogans Porch.  The wife and I ate there 8-10 years ago... loved it.  Great She Crab soup.  http://www.poogansporch.com/

or... for fancy... The Library at vendue (sp?)


----------



## Finney (Mar 18, 2009)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Food*.... It's what I do.  :roll:

Where you staying?  How far you want to drive for a meal?  What you want to eat?  Do you want a 'nice dinner', or 'good food'?  How much you want to spend? (this is the hardest one for Chucktown)

Are you an 'adventure eater' or do you feel more comfortable with the basics?

One of the best restaurants in Charleston is FIG (*F*ood *I*s *G*ood) but the menu changes constantly and sometimes it gets a little 'out there'.  (Meeting Street)
Basil is the best Thai food around.  If it's just you and your wife ask to sit at the kitchen 'bar' (not the bar, 'bar') and you can watch the cooks.  (King Street)
You can find three of my favorite Charleston restaurants in the same block on Bay Street... High Cotton, Slightly North Of Broad, and Magnolias. High Cotton has live Jazz most (but not all) nights.
Carolina's (Exchange Street) is great also.

There's so much good food in Charleston that you just can't list it all.


----------



## Finney (Mar 18, 2009)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> What about Poogans Porch.  The wife and I ate there 8-10 years ago... loved it.  Great She Crab soup.  http://www.poogansporch.com/
> 
> or... for fancy... The Library at vendue (sp?)



I like Poogan's... (a lot actually)  Good food, decent prices.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I highly recommend Magnolias :

http://www.opentable.com/rest_profile.aspx?rid=1476

I have eaten there several times and it was always excellent.


----------



## Griff (Mar 18, 2009)

Finney steered me right on the Hominy Grill. Good eats.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 19, 2009)

Finney hit the nail on the head.  There are so many great restaurants and so much good food here, it's impossible to list it all.  From the high end at the Woodlands or the Oak to the Mom and Pop soul food joints, Charleston rivals New Orleans for culinary promise.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

We are actually staying in Mnt Pleasants at the Best Western.  We are VERY adventure eaters.  Love trying the local foods of the area's we visit.  Not too fancy just good eats.  Well only 24 hours till we hit the road.  Man do I need this vacation.




> Food.... It's what I do.
> 
> Where you staying? How far you want to drive for a meal? What you want to eat? Do you want a 'nice dinner', or 'good food'? How much you want to spend? (this is the hardest one for Chucktown)
> 
> Are you an 'adventure eater' or do you feel more comfortable with the basics?


[/code]


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 19, 2009)

On that side, hit the Boulevard Diner, Sullivans on Sullivan's island and definatly get to the Wreck of the Richard and Charlene.  Jack's Cosmic dogs is a great lunch or snack.  If you are in the mood for Pizza try Andolini's.  

If you want upscale downtown, the Oak Steak House, Blossom's, Cypress, Magnolia's, and High Cotton.  If you want to venture to Daniel Island, Sienna, and Momma Tortella's will be the best choice.  

Enjoy it.  I would offer to meet you somewhere, but I'll be in Edisto Beach cooking for money at a Comp.  Sorry!!  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 19, 2009)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> On that side, hit the Boulevard Diner, Sullivans on Sullivan's island and definatly get to the Wreck of the Richard and Charlene.  Jack's Cosmic dogs is a great lunch or snack.  If you are in the mood for Pizza try Andolini's.
> 
> If you want upscale downtown, the Oak Steak House, Blossom's, Cypress, Magnolia's, and High Cotton.  If you want to venture to Daniel Island, Sienna, and Momma Tortella's will be the best choice.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jack.  Good luck with the comp.


----------



## Finney (Mar 19, 2009)

Mt Pleasant... Boulevard Diner is the best inexpensive 'low country' food you can get in the area.  

The Mustard Seed is another one of my favorites.  It's owned by the same people as Boulevard Diner... It's just a little more expensive and a little more (but not a lot) more upscale..

Both of these places are great and won't cost you an arm and a leg.


----------

